# Bucks look to move Gary Neal



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/blog/marc-stein/post/_/id/1085/bucks-look-to-move-gary-neal

Not a bad player at all. What can Bucks get for him?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not much.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Guy who can shoot/score, has been in winning locker rooms and knows what it takes to win, cares enough to challenge a bum like Sanders instead of just sitting back and accepting losing even though it's Milwaukee. I'd want Neal on my team, and a contender looking for scoring off the bench should too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks are not a good team for Neal to be on. They should have never looked to sign him in the first place. It's nothing against him, but he just really doesn't fit in on this team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Guy who can shoot/score, has been in winning locker rooms and knows what it takes to win, cares enough to challenge a bum like Sanders instead of just sitting back and accepting losing even though it's Milwaukee. I'd want Neal on my team, and a contender looking for scoring off the bench should too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Last year I would have agreed. But right now he's averaging 10ppg on 10 shots a game which is terrible, and even worse when considering he's on the Bucks.


That being said I respect the guy for going at Sanders. If the Bucks had any brain in their head they'd be trying to trade Sanders right now and rebuild the culture in that locker room. 

Instead they're just going to become the East version of the Kings, with less talent and just as much attitude problems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A guy like Neal would be a lot more valuable on a contending team. He should've never left San Antonio.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Last year I would have agreed. But right now he's averaging 10ppg on 10 shots a game which is terrible, and even worse when considering he's on the Bucks.
> 
> 
> That being said I respect the guy for going at Sanders. If the Bucks had any brain in their head they'd be trying to trade Sanders right now and rebuild the culture in that locker room.
> ...


He's not any worse of a player now than he was last year, he's just not equipped to play this role on a bad team. Put him back on San Antonio or in Golden State, or Houston to play 15-20 minutes a night off the bench, he's useful. I just think it says a lot that he called Sanders out and that's why I'm rooting for him now. It'd be awfully easy for a guy in his first year in Milwaukee to sit back, collect his pay check and accept loss after loss and say nothing about a cancer like Sanders.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

So a guy who is used to riding along a few hall of famers to 50+ wins a year isnt happy in a blatant tanking situation? Consider me shocked. Id be happy if we could get a Marshon Brooks, Jimmer Fredette type guy thats just wasting away on someones bench for him and see if they can turn into something while we are basically having an audition year anyways. If anyone wants they can have Ridnour and Zaza as well. I just want the young guys to play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> He's not any worse of a player now than he was last year, he's just not equipped to play this role on a bad team. Put him back on San Antonio or in Golden State, or Houston to play 15-20 minutes a night off the bench, he's useful. I just think it says a lot that he called Sanders out and that's why I'm rooting for him now. It'd be awfully easy for a guy in his first year in Milwaukee to sit back, collect his pay check and accept loss after loss and say nothing about a cancer like Sanders.


I agree 100%, but this isn't the nice guy honest trade show. No NBA GM is going to call and say "You know, I really like what Neal brought to San Antonio." they're going to say "I guess we could use him. 10ppg at under 40% though? Yeesh. We'll give you a 2nd rounder."


Milwaukee is getting the equivalent of jack shit for Neal. I hope he does get traded though so he gets as far away from that mess as possible.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> He's not any worse of a player now than he was last year, he's just not equipped to play this role on a bad team. Put him back on San Antonio or in Golden State, or Houston to play 15-20 minutes a night off the bench, he's useful. I just think it says a lot that he called Sanders out and that's why I'm rooting for him now. It'd be awfully easy for a guy in his first year in Milwaukee to sit back, collect his pay check and accept loss after loss and say nothing about a cancer like Sanders.


I dont know if Sanders has reached "cancer" stage quite yet. I think he may just be an idiot. Regardless he hasn't reacted well to his new contract with this team at all and odds are Neal was probably right during their confrontation, but if one has to go it obviously has to be Neal, Sanders just has too much potential to just give away right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I agree 100%, but this isn't the nice guy honest trade show. No NBA GM is going to call and say "You know, I really like what Neal brought to San Antonio." they're going to say "I guess we could use him. 10ppg at under 40% though? Yeesh. We'll give you a 2nd rounder."
> 
> 
> Milwaukee is getting the equivalent of jack shit for Neal. I hope he does get traded though so he gets as far away from that mess as possible.


Yup. A lot of people have the mindset of "What have you done for me lately?" Neal seems like a good locker room presence, though, and again, that would bode well for a contending team. I think he would fit great in Golden State, essentially taking over Jarrett Jack's role with them last season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> That being said I respect the guy for going at Sanders. If the Bucks had any brain in their head they'd be trying to trade Sanders right now and rebuild the culture in that locker room.


Sanders' new contract extension makes him almost mathematically untradable this season because of the poison pill provision. They might be able to unload him over the summer to a team with cap space (since you don't need to match salaries if you have outright space), but they're more or less stuck with him until July at the earliest.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Sanders' new contract extension makes him almost mathematically untradable this season because of the poison pill provision. They might be able to unload him over the summer to a team with cap space (since you don't need to match salaries if you have outright space), but they're more or less stuck with him until July at the earliest.


I doubt they'll trade him even if a decent offer comes along. GM's hate admitting they were wrong.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I agree 100%, but this isn't the nice guy honest trade show. No NBA GM is going to call and say "You know, I really like what Neal brought to San Antonio." they're going to say "I guess we could use him. 10ppg at under 40% though? Yeesh. We'll give you a 2nd rounder."
> 
> 
> Milwaukee is getting the equivalent of jack shit for Neal. I hope he does get traded though so he gets as far away from that mess as possible.


Well yea, I agree with your initial post of "not much". I think there's probably interest in Neal from a few teams, but definitely not giving up anything of substantial value.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bucks fans, would you like this trade? Gary Neal to the Warriors for Toney Douglas and Kent Bazemore?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> He should've never left San Antonio.


How would you like to quadruple your salary?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

GNG said:


> How would you like to quadruple your salary?


Touché.


----------

